# Black, Ruby, Red or Pink eyes



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I am trying to find something about this but not so much luck . I found this site but my english is not that good that I easily understand complex things like this :-/ http://www.sciencegateway.org/resources ... tions.html

But perhaps I can ask here

What eye colour is dominant and which is not?
Is Red the same as Pink eyes?
And Ruby is inbetween black and Red/Pink?

I have satin PEW and satin Fawn with red/pink eyes...I am wondering if I can use them with my BEW and variegated since I want to make more satins but I do not want to make too many PEWs and other red eyed vaerities.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

> What eye colour is dominant and which is not?
> Is Red the same as Pink eyes?
> And Ruby is inbetween black and Red/Pink?


In the hobby (as opposed to in laboratories) there are six ways to alter the eye color of mice, and some (#s 1, 2, and 3) are more-common and affect the color a great deal, while others (#s 4, 5, and 6) are less-common and only slightly change the eye color.

1) P/* Full color (black), dominant

2) p/p pink eyes (pink), recessive and affects coat color (turns agouti to argente, etc)

3) C-locus (pink), recessives PEW and himalayan lighten the eye color although on some good Siamese the eyes are more brown, not pink

4) ru/ru ruby eyes (even darker pink), recessive and affects coat color but less than p/p. A black mouse who is ru/ru will be a washed-out type of black, and its eyes are slightly light. I've only seen pictures of this variety. I suspect it might exist in the pet stores of the world, but you wouldn't necessarily know because pet store mice are mongrels anyway. There's no show potential because it doesn't really change the mouse much.

5) b/b (also known as chocolate), recessive and affects coat much more than eyes, but chocolate mice do have brown (as opposed to black) eyes. On really good chocolates you won't notice the difference, but on really poor ones you can clearly see it (especially in pictures). This is also why champagnes will sometimes appear to have lighter eyes than silvers.

6) Spl/* (also known as splashed), this only sometimes affects eye color, and that's dependent on what is going on on the C-locus. For example, a mouse who is cch/cch (chinchilla) and splashed will have darker eyes than a mouse who is siamese and splashed, but the chinchilla splashed mouse can still be born with light eyes that darken as it gets older.



> I have satin PEW and satin Fawn with red/pink eyes...I am wondering if I can use them with my BEW and variegated since I want to make more satins but I do not want to make too many PEWs and other red eyed vaerities.


Is the BEW variegated-based (a variegated mouse who has one giant white spot)? The PEW's eyes are likely red because of c/c. The fawn's are likely red because of p/p.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow thank you for that Jack Garcia! I understand this now yay  
The BEW is very likely from variegated mouses since he is from a colony breeding with lot´s of variegated (or marked/broken) mice (although I do not know from which cage he is from). But he is all white but his ears are a little gray (not the coat just the ears them selfes partly covered with fade gray).
I am now thinking if the Fawns will turn Argente since the mother has Agouti colour in her....but they seem much much lighter still...they must be fawns.

So the parents must contain c/c and p/p each (or one p and one c?) for the babies to have it?
Want to make a punnet square :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome! 

You're right: both parents must be C/c or c/c for an albino baby. Both parents must be P/p or p/p for a pink-eyed baby. A mouse who is C/c P/p will have dark eyes.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Most of my meeses have ruby eyes, actually (pet quality though!). I need to find my camera and show everyone.  I'm not sure if they are true ruby eyes (ru) exactly like Jack mentions. From a distance, they appear dark and almost black, but up close you can see the pupil is red while the rest of the eye is black. It's quite odd, and often these mice will have red eye in photographs.



> 6) Spl/* (also known as splashed), this only sometimes affects eye color, and that's dependent on what is going on on the C-locus. For example, a mouse who is cch/cch (chinchilla) and splashed will have darker eyes than a mouse who is siamese and splashed, but the chinchilla splashed mouse can still be born with light eyes that darken as it gets older.


This is true from what I've seen in my mice. One of my variegated mice had very light ruby eyes that did darken with age, but still reflect the red pupil as an adult (she is, in fact, cch/cch). Now, if I could only find a picture on my computer here.. (slow computer!).


----------

